# Disease?



## caliguy78 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am new to having an aquarium. I have a 14 gallon aquarium with 5 fish. 2 of them are dalmation mollies, 1 is a plecostamous, and the other 2 are Mickey Mousy Platy. I noticed that my two dalmation mollies have yellowish orange spots on them. Originally it was only on one but it looks like it spread. I looked at various disease websites and searched the forums but did not come up with anything. Attached is a picture of one of the fish. It was the best I was able to get. You can barely make out the spots.

Is this something to worry about? They seem to be fine and they have a decent appetite.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Could just be normal. As fish age, their coloration often changes drastically.


----------



## caliguy78 (Mar 18, 2008)

Im not so sure it is normal. On my other Dalmation fish, it is very noticeable. She is mostly white. I will try and get some better pictures later. I bought these at Petwmart a little over 2 weeks ago. The other dalmation fish from there do not have any spots on them.

I did a partial water change and added some salt. Should I do anything else?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Great Scott! Gold dust disease! We're dooomed! DOOOOOMED!

Nah, just kidding. Actually, everything is fine. The waterchange and salt only made the mollies happier, and that let them express their full colors. These Dalmatian mollies obviously have some Gold-dust molly in their ancestry.


----------



## MollyBreeder12 (Mar 23, 2008)

UM It looks *VERY* bad. The salt bath is good but I think u should buy seperate medicine.
Ill search it && tell yoohh K
OOO0000O0O0O0
Mostly every time I go to ANY petstore even walmart dalmation mollies have dat it looks very bad
My first Molly I had was a big beautiful Male DAlmation Molly
My biggest guppy got tired of being bullied by dis giant beast after just two days
the guppy attaked him && he got blue spots from da bites 
den he got a popped eye
den he didnt ate && stopped moving && 3 days later he died
so i only had him for about 7 days


----------

